# Grape Ape ???



## Busmike (Oct 28, 2008)

*I guess this post is likely a waste of time, but I'm gonna try anyway.*

*I live on the east coast of the USA, and I REALLY want to try Grape Ape, which is apparently only available as a clone and only available on the west coast. *

*I am willing to either pay money, or swap some of my own White Widow clones for 2 rooted Grape Ape clones. I'll pay to overnite the package. The shipper only needs a paypal account to get the money and can put a false return address on it. The risk will be all mine, and I have an address to ship to that I can pick the package up that's safe for me*

*Anyone willing to help please PM me.*

*Thanks.*


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 28, 2008)

ur wasting ur time man i've wanted to obtain OG and bubba kush strains but im on the east coast also if u really wwant it u need to go 2 cal or another legal marijuana state wait outside a dispensary and beg them to buy u that strain inside the store for u, then find away 2 get the clone back ALIVE thru customs, heat of the car, etc.

if u really want it u could set up a rooting station in ur trunk!


----------



## Busmike (Oct 29, 2008)

*Yea, I figgured that'd be the case when I posted this. Buy I figgured the sender has no risk and so MAYBE somepody would be willing to try...*



*.*


----------



## Green Funk (Oct 29, 2008)

Road trip!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 29, 2008)

Green Funk said:


> Road trip!


 lol nice


----------



## Green Funk (Oct 29, 2008)

I was actually planning on going on small a "vacation" around spring to sample some of Cali's finest and intended on bringing home some seeds. I am flying out and I assume I couldn't pack clones in my luggage... I wonder if there is any way to successfully send them through the mail? or is that just too dumb?


----------



## Busmike (Oct 30, 2008)

Green Funk said:


> I was actually planning on going on small a "vacation" around spring to sample some of Cali's finest and intended on bringing home some seeds. I am flying out and I assume I couldn't pack clones in my luggage... I wonder if there is any way to successfully send them through the mail? or is that just too dumb?


 
*I've thought the same thing.*

*I grow grapes for winemaking and I have, many times, sent and recieved cuttings of different strains to and from California so I know it's possible, and how to package them. the only issue would be the smell, which could be got around by double bagging the cuttings with coffee grounds in the outer bag. *

*Figgured I can fly out, find some cuttings, (a trick in itself as I know noone out there) package them myself and ship them, then fly home in time to recieve them.*

*Guess I could call it my Christmas present to myself!*

*.*


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 30, 2008)

Busmike said:


> *I've thought the same thing.*
> 
> *I grow grapes for winemaking and I have, many times, sent and recieved cuttings of different strains to and from California so I know it's possible, and how to package them. the only issue would be the smell, which could be got around by double bagging the cuttings with coffee grounds in the outer bag. *
> 
> ...



merry christmas? i like the road tip out there imagine being the only one in the city 2 have og kush or grape ape mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Green Funk (Oct 30, 2008)

maybe we could compile a list of strains not available on the east coast? What strains are available exclusively in cali, or even say BC?


----------

